# Reptile show - Doncaster 28th



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

Just back from doncaster, wow it was really packed and some lovely Reptiles :2thumb:

Met a few people like lil so be interesting to see who else was there.

Really liked the GTPs there. Never knew baby Chameleons were so small, lol.

Think next time Ill get there before opening as there was quite a queue to get in and it was packed.

Ritey guys get some pics up!


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Get anything ? 
Where the photos lol


----------



## JESSLT (Jan 3, 2008)

I went but only bought some snails and collected a H.Mac in the way of live stuff. Would have bought much more had my Mum and Dad not been with me!! :devil:


----------



## Corn Boy (May 7, 2009)

Just Got Back! It Was Packed Too Hot But The Reps OMG!!! And The New Addition To My Corns My 08 "female" Green Blotch Snow - Het Strip!


----------



## hiero (Feb 7, 2009)

We've been home for a while settling things in... I thought it was a fab show, and everyone was really friendly, particularly the stewards etc :2thumb:

I'd already arranged to pick up a lavender motley corn from PeteQ (who was very nice and had some GORGEOUS kingsnakes- anyone get?), so apart from that I just bought bits and bobs for vivs and tubs, and a job lot of aspen (hmm, living the high life!). 

Here's Kinsey:









Just a quick cuddle before settling in - he's now fast asleep under his substrate. Had a busy day, the poor little baby. 

My husband had a more fun time - he'd set up an exo terra for a leopard gecko, but wasn't sure what he wanted, so he had a big shopping experience... this little girl was a definite 'yes':










I believe she was from Repzotic, who had some really gorgeous cresties, also. 

Although WE managed to buy the most obvious animals to get at a show, I thought there was quite a good selection of stuff... there were more than a handful of very beautiful GTPs, some lovely carpets and some cracking milksnakes.... some beautiful royal morphs as well. And millipedes. For some reason I spent quite a long time looking at them, even though they make my knees feel weak, haha.


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

KJ Exotics said:


> Get anything ?
> Where the photos lol


I didnt buy anything nor take any pictures but lil has some pics and bought an AFT.


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

im back now .. ill have to stick the piccy up of barny aswel (youll see who i mean in a min)

was a godo show met some new people and ggot a gorgeous aft .. will take pics now and put all them up (will take a while caue photobucket is poo)


----------



## Ringo (Apr 15, 2008)

Wish I could have gone. Especially if there were AFTs there ;o;


----------



## Ferret1959 (Jul 16, 2008)

I went. 
Delivered some lizards for a chap that I collected on the way. 

Came home with 3 different types of stick insects.
One male MBK who is the nicest softest snake I have ever handled. :2thumb:
And a male Sinaloan milk snake who's still in the tub at the mo, I'm sure he'll crap on me so he'll be last to be put away. 

All in all a pleasant meeting.
Met up with a few old faces and nice to see new ones.


Best of all.................came back with cash in my pocket and very happy with what I bought.: victory:


----------



## lil05 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ringo said:


> Wish I could have gone. Especially if there were AFTs there ;o;


just to rub it in but repzotic had piles of boxes full 

and 2 comparison pictures 

















and barney ..


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

lil05 said:


> just to rub it in but repzotic had piles of boxes full
> 
> and 2 comparison pictures
> 
> ...


Your new AFT looks gorgeous.

Was Barney after I left? What was it about?


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well this was our first rep show and must say it was fantastic.
Had a very good look around and a nice triple het leo from BYG at an astounding price and cant wait to see what they have at the norwich show as thats just down the road.
All in all a great day was had and we so wish we had the money for a suoer tangerine AFT as they were stunning.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I enjoyed the show. The last time I went to a doncaster was last June and it was in the centre glass topped room, and I must say the new hall is much better, still hot but not unbearable and tons more space, it was well organised and a big congrats to the organisers and everyone who was helping out on the day. My husband says kudos to whoever was making the hot dogs :lol2:

I met loads of people, including some random people I hadn't met before and some familiar faces I always like to see, quite suprising how many people I met actually, it was a really social day.

I bought some adult corns for myself (of course), and my husband bought the big indigo snake from Caz which is currently prowling around and looking ugly (in a kind of way) but is very unusual and nice to see something different, have to get a bit bored of corns & royals eventually (blasphemy!) and picked up my gorgeous new hedgehog (thanks Ali), which I'm very pleased about because I've been looking for an unrelated albino for over a year.

It was a really long day for us - took about 5 hours with deliveries to get there, then spent about 5 hours at the show, and 4 hour drive back home, but I think it was worth it overall.


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

I really enjoyed it too! Nice to see a few old faces who live too far away, nice to meet a few new ones too 

I picked up a pastel royal but I'd already organised that prior. I got 2 pairs of Leaf Insects though 

Really good day, was really busy to start with but got better as it started to thin out


----------



## dragon ranch (Dec 1, 2008)

So lil who was Barney? Got rest of pics?


----------

